# Dresses for girl with broad shoulders



## addybrook (May 4, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for a little black dress recently. I have very broad shoulders. Which kinds of dresses are suit for girls with wide shoulders? I have found some dresses that i think they are suit for me. What's your opinion? Would you please give me some advice? 

#1 

     #2

 #3


----------



## HeleneAmen (Sep 4, 2014)

Women with broad shoulders feel very sensitive about them and want to emphasize them. One can able to change her body shape but it cannot be possible easily. Dressing properly is the one way by which you can able to change you look and hide your shoulders. For the women who are uncomfortable with her shoulder are not have to worry because they have a lean, muscular backs, the good news for you guys is you will love to have a beautiful backless dress.


----------



## feemia (Sep 4, 2014)

#3 would be most flattering for broad shoulders.  #2 would make your shoulders look wider.


----------

